# Two New Ladies!



## CheezieSpaz (Jan 21, 2013)

Just yesterday my dad took me to Ohio to obtain two more mice from the same breeder I got Cheesecake from. A nasty looking ice/rain/snow storm coming through the area made it almost not happen but I couldn't be happier with my new ladies! I got a Black Tan from an extreme black line which, her belly doesn't look too bad to me, I actually like it. And I got a Blue Tan that's massive compared to my other mice weighing in at about 73 grams according to the breeder. She also might be pregnant. She's got a bit of a buddha belly. Pretty much the first words to come out of my mouth were "I'm not used to grabbing so much mouse" When I was putting her in my carrier to take her home. I can barely lift her with just one hand like I can with the others in one little scoop, it's a two handed effort with her and she's got a lot of squish. It's almost sad when you put her down because she's got so much body heat that your hands feel cold and lonely lol.

I named the Blue Tan Checkerburger and call her Checkers and Big Mama. I named the Black Tan Chex Mix and call her Chex. Their introduction went splended! I've yet to have a territorial or aggressive dominant mouse since Chestnut died and all of my ladies are such sweethearts! I introduced them outside the cage so they could sniff around and say their hellos and right away they all started to interact positively. Chex was grooming Cheezie and they all started to play on the towel I laid out by burrowing under it and any folds and flaps. I cleaned out the cage and put fresh bedding in there then placed the new girls in there first then the old girls. Cheesecake used to be the dominant one but she pretty much handed it over to Big Mama. I can tell because of one itty bitty detail I've noticed with all of my dominant mice: Whenever they're all in a cuddle pile, there's always that one mouse that whenever I walk over and make the slightest noise, they 'wake up' or perk their head up and look at me while all the others are unphased and keep sleeping. This is always the dominant mouse. Only Chestnut and Cheesecake did this and now Checkers is doing this while Cheesecake is sleeping and not worrying about me and what I'm gonna do.

When handling Checkers, she was just about the biggest sweetheart. She doesn't really want to move around too much but still wanted to explore, She would crawl between where I rest my arm and my hip when sitting and cuddle up there, she's exhibiting very docile behavior and isn't finicky at all when I try to pick her up and even lets me pick her up and put her in different spots without fuss, and on top of all that, just like Chestnut used to do, Checkers gives me kissies [or lets me give her kisses when she puts her nose up to my lips]. Cheesecake still doesn't like this and Cheezie's indifferent about pretty much anything and everything.

When handling Chex, she's a bit shy and more finicky than her 'sister' [I just call them all sisters even though they're unrelated]. Once she was out of the cage and left to her own devices to run around on me, she started to open up a bit and showed she wanted to explore. She's more adventurous than Checkers but not as much as Cheezie. Cheezie usually says 'f-thepolice' when she's on my shoulder and crawls down my body and even my bare arm at a 90 degree angle. Chex seems to have taken a liking to Cheezie though and is often seen grooming her. When handling her I noticed her black coat is very shiny and she's a really pretty mouse.

I couldn't be happier with this mischief of mice I've managed to put together and they all seem very happy too. One thing's for sure though, I might need to get a bigger wheel lol.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Gosh she does look rather pregnant, doesn't she? Although I've seen worse on here :lol: you'll have to let us know in a week or so! Beautiful girls though, both new and old


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful girls :love


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I loooove the mice that breeder produces. You're very lucky!


----------



## CheezieSpaz (Jan 21, 2013)

Took some updated pics of Checkers to show off her rather plump belly!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Wait... You got them yesterday and did introductions today. I cannot stress how important it is, to follow proper quarantine! You really should have quarantined the new mice for at least a few weeks. Your ran a big risk; they could have some contagious illness that could spread to your other mice. Even if you trust the breeder, quarantine must ALWAYS be followed!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I didn't even catch that, lol. Yes, take it from me, one who learned the hard way, QT is key. I housed a new buck in the same room as my two rats foolishly thinking, "Oh he's away from the mice, it's fine." Bad, bad idea. The rats had mites a week later.


----------



## CheezieSpaz (Jan 21, 2013)

eep! This was something I honestly did not know. I've owned mice since June of last year and have gone through four introduction sessions and out of everyone I've talked to who's owned mice they've never mentioned this. Seems like it's a bit too late for it now, huh. I'll keep it in mind for next time for sure and keep a close eye on my girls if anything seems amiss. In terms of possible mites, I do have some spray that I used to treat my girls once before that really did the trick. This Friday I am making a visit to the vet and going out to get another cage set up.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Checkers has always been a wee pudgy, lol. There's an eensie chance that she could be preggo, but it's very slim. Her last litter took months to conceive and she only had 2 babies. I think she's done with that and ready to just be a snugglebug. 

The girls were just treated with Ivermectin(for parasite prevention) a couple weeks ago, so I wouldn't recommend using anything on them. I could be wrong, but I believe it's best not to use do treatments more than once a month.


----------



## CheezieSpaz (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know vuv

She does have a lot of pudge and sometimes it makes me wonder lol. guess we'll find out soon enough if she does get bigger or not. if not then looks like she's just a big ball of squish.


----------



## Laura G (May 9, 2013)

I am looking for a breeder in Ohio (preferably NE) who breeds curly/long hair or even satin. May I ask who your breeder is?


----------

